# SIDE EXIT EXHAUST.....AT LAST...LOTS OF PICS...R32 GTR



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi all

just finished my custom made exhaust

direct link:

ImageShack® - Gallery

enjoy!!!!

stav


----------



## HenrikssonFord (Jan 28, 2008)

Wow that looks awsome mate! Whats up with that "X" thing? Looks kind of restrictive?


----------



## Adam Kindness (Jun 22, 2002)

what was the main reason for doing it?

Weight saving, or just because you wanted to?

Also - whats the reason behind the X just before it exits?!


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

the reason for doing it its cos i always wanted to do it....and for weight saving

the main reason though was weight saving cos the exhaust the car had was very heavy

now..the x-thing is there for the a/f ratio sensor for tuning...to get the gases for both sides

cheers for the comments

stav


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

yassu stavro, cali spera
car looks well nice mate 
i am a greek cypriot to mate but half english too lol bupos lives in leopetri near ayia napa


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

hi Chris 
thanx for the comments....
i live in Limassol.....near the sea...lol

cheers mate
stav


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

LUCKY SOD!!! but saying that i may do one day and ill bring my 34 with me if i do lol :chuckle:


----------



## 8110 (Jul 16, 2006)

Neat side exhaust! Got to be careful when stepping out of the car.


----------



## bigmikespec (Sep 5, 2008)

Bravo re pesevenge, looks great!

Just to add, I am a Cypriot living in Australia, go the Kypeous!


----------



## Unique A/S (Jan 9, 2005)

very nice mate!


----------



## davew (Apr 28, 2003)

bigmikespec said:


> Bravo re pesevenge, looks great!
> 
> Just to add, I am a Cypriot living in Australia, go the Kypeous!


hmmm and i was born in akrotiri:thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## jorgeez (Sep 12, 2008)

The side exhausts look really sweet. Done tastefully too. You did a great job on that one. :thumbsup:

__________________
Comp Engineering Parts


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

thanks guys 
its not done yet....i will post some more when i fit the finishing touch


----------



## kismetcapitan (Nov 25, 2005)

I think I want to go side exhaust too - add a bit of volume and hell, I'm getting bored without any mods to work on for my car. The last thing I did was "install" Castrol SRF brake fluid...not exactly the most exciting tuning mod!!


----------



## StavrosR32 (Apr 2, 2008)

at high revs it sounds like a ferrari with straight through exhaust system


----------

